# Hospital tank size



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok so my Gourami has some ulcers, I already got some help on that.
My problem is, the largest hospital tank I can put him in is 3 gallons, no filter. Just air stone and heater. (I can do daily changes)

But for a 2 inch dwarf. IS the 3 gallon too small of a temoprary tank? or is it ok?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd say if the fish isn't an active swimmer it should be ok. Just give it some plants (real or plastic) so it has some cover. I'd still probably prefer to give it a 5g tank if possible but if 3 is all you can do then do what you have to.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm with the Nubster and think a 5g is about the smallest I'd ever use - but it all you have on hand is a 3g and you need to make do - so be it. I do think you with a volume that low you'll need to do daily water changes. Skip just one day could be the end. Xmas wish list might be for a sponge filter if not a 5g tank for emergencies.
<lighbulb> you know, as I think of it, for an emergency hospital, why not a 10g sterlite bin - pretty cheap at Wallymart??? And you can make a decent bio-filter with a hunk of sponge and a water bottle...


----------



## bhrandy (Dec 4, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> I'm with the Nubster and think a 5g is about the smallest I'd ever use - but it all you have on hand is a 3g and you need to make do - so be it. I do think you with a volume that low you'll need to do daily water changes. Skip just one day could be the end. Xmas wish list might be for a sponge filter if not a 5g tank for emergencies.
> <lighbulb> you know, as I think of it, for an emergency hospital, why not a 10g sterlite bin - pretty cheap at Wallymart??? And you can make a decent bio-filter with a hunk of sponge and a water bottle...
> Simple Filter


This is amazing!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

AbbeysDad makes a good point too...a QT/hospital tank really doesn't even need to be an aquarium. The pro to using one though would to be able to better see the fish to monitor its condition but otherwise, anything that hold the appropriate amount of water will work fine. The important thing is if you have a sick fish, it needs removed from the main tank to prevent the spread of the illness. I had an issue a few months ago where I had a very fast spreading disease in my tank and I lost 20+ fish because I wasn't prepared.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Going throgh my crawl Space looking for christmas decorations, I found a 10 gallon tank with heater filter and the Works!!!
My dad says he remembers having it a long time ago but didn't know we still had it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats awesome and will work perfect. I like that size because it give the fish plenty of room, takes less meds to dose then the main tank, and water changes are easy since you don't have to change much water. In my case, my tank was 75g. Since you dose according to tank size I had to use a LOT of meds and do huge water changes every day. It was a mess and I still only saved two fish out of almost 30. After that I went out and immediately bought a 10 tank but I think sometime I might even grab a 5 gallon tank to make it even easier. The 10 will likely turn into a shrimp breeder in due time.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I have it all set up. He has some plants, the roman pillars and then a bigger decor in the back that has more hiding. cause I had little room left, I had to put the tank long ways, but it works. 

for aquarium salt should i drop some in or do it like a fish store and put it in cups with gravel ontop?

(sorry, the picture is sideways)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's great that you have the 10 gallon. I use the same size for quarantine/hospital tank. One suggestion for you next time. When you set up a quarantine/hospital tank, you should leave the bottom bare for two reasons.

1) You're going to be doing daily/every other day water changes and cleaning will be much easier
2) If you have a sick or new fish, you'll want to check out what their poop looks like and you'll never see it in gravel.

I know you're not treating for internal parasites but if you were to quarantine new fish before adding them to your main tank, you'd want to see healthy poops.

Good luck with your gourami. I hope he/she recovers well. Keep them in the hospital tank until you see no evidence of those wounds. This could take weeks to a month depending on how bad the wound is.


----------

